# CCW badge



## spacedoggy

When I got my Concealed pistol permit in CT my brother bought me this badge that say Concealed pistol permit and looks just like a police badge. I asked a local cop an he told me it was illegal to carry. Most of the cops in my small town don't know all the laws. I have a friend in Baltimore who carries one on a chain around his neck. He said they are legal down there only if you show it while using your gun legally. I'm moving to Texas and wonder if anyone knows if they are legal down there. I like the idea of carrying one on a chain just in case I'm in a situatuion that I have to use my firearm and I take it iout of my shirt so I don't get shot by a good guy. I know it's just as bad showing your badge as it is pulling your gun to show off. What are your thoughts on this and how many of you carry the badge?


----------



## Buckeye

FWIW: The Ohio AG has a big warning posted against purchasing one of these "CCW Badges"...maybe different states are different. Anyone can counterfiet a "badge"...LEO's look for white shirts and uniforms too...you still shouldn't be actively shooting by the time an LEO shows up...If the good guys in Blue or White show up and there are still active BG's around let them take care of it, don't try to help...in all probability you WILL have guns drawn on you and you WILL be taken into custody initially while things are being sorted out....if you have your weapon out and it points near them, you're highly likely to get shot badge or not....just my 2 cents.


----------



## Buckeye

Here's what the Ohio AG says, now keep in mind Ohio is a NAZI state in regard to CCW laws when compared to most states, but hey, you've got to start somewhere...

*Attorney General Cautions Concealed Handgun Licensees About
Purchasing "CCW Badges"*
The Attorney General has become aware of vendors selling concealed carry badges to holders of
concealed handgun licenses. These badges are similar in shape and design to those used by Ohio
law enforcement, and may appear to officers to be official identification. Please be aware that a
badge is not required for carrying a concealed handgun and cannot be used as a substitute for the
concealed handgun license issued by an Ohio sheriff. Displaying a badge may give the false, and
illegal, impression that the holder is a law enforcement officer, possibly leading to criminal
prosecution for impersonating an officer. The badge may also attract attention from criminals
who believe the holder is an officer.
The Attorney General advises citizens not to purchase these badges. For further information on
this issue, consult an attorney.


----------



## Grayfox

I wouldn't have one of those badges. Might give the wrong people, namely police and prosectutors, the idea that you were trying to play cop when you pulled the trigger on a bad guy. 
Plus I think they're really dumb anyway.


----------



## jwkimber45

Grayfox said:


> I wouldn't have one of those badges. Might give the wrong people, namely police and prosectutors, the idea that you were trying to play cop when you pulled the trigger on a bad guy.
> Plus I think they're really dumb anyway.


+1

the badges are not a good idea IMO


----------



## waterburybob

"Badges ? we don't need no stinkin' badges !" (with apologies to Mel Brooks)

These discussions come up from time to time on all the gun forums. 
The consensus on every one of them has been that it is a bad idea.

From getting arrested for impersonating an officer to getting hurt very badly because someone got the wrong idea about you because of the badge, any number of unpleasantries can happen.

I personally don't see why they are even manufactired. They serve no good purpose. You have your permit, you don't need a badge for anything. You can't go around wearing it, as that could be construed as impersonating, and it's your permit that a police officer will want to see, not some meaningless badge.


----------



## Buckeye

waterburybob said:


> I personally don't see why they are even manufactired. They serve no good purpose.


Standard issue Mall Ninja equipment, maybe? :smt027 :mrgreen: :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck

Only thing it will do is get U in trouble - either w/ the police - or, if your wallet is robbed from ya, and they see the badge before U get the gun out... U are in trouble.

I have my probation badge - it does work wonders against speeding tockets. But if I am ever robbed of my wallet, I am in trouble... Then they know who I am...


----------



## Woo

Why would someone want a badge? Dont forget what your CCW permit is for, concealed carry, you dont want people to even know your carrying.


----------



## scooter

Woo said:


> Why would someone want a badge? Dont forget what your CCW permit is for, concealed carry, you dont want people to even know your carrying.


+1
I dont know of a Police dept.or even a state that approves of them....Highly frowned on almost everywhere...


----------



## Dracimus

Woo said:


> Why would someone want a badge? Dont forget what your CCW permit is for, concealed carry, you dont want people to even know your carrying.


+1

CCW is to hide the gun, not show! lol


----------



## Guest

spacedoggy said:


> When I got my Concealed pistol permit in CT my brother bought me this badge that say Concealed pistol permit and looks just like a police badge. I asked a local cop an he told me it was illegal to carry. Most of the cops in my small town don't know all the laws. I have a friend in Baltimore who carries one on a chain around his neck. He said they are legal down there only if you show it while using your gun legally. I'm moving to Texas and wonder if anyone knows if they are legal down there. I like the idea of carrying one on a chain just in case I'm in a situatuion that I have to use my firearm and I take it iout of my shirt so I don't get shot by a good guy. I know it's just as bad showing your badge as it is pulling your gun to show off. What are your thoughts on this and how many of you carry the badge?


This might help you out (Texas Concealed Handgun Laws).

http://www.tcht.net/tchlaws0102.pdf

The latest one is "form ls16 January 2006" Texas Dept. of Public Safety, Austin, Texas

I have the latest one....but too big (file size) to be attached for download.

btw. nothing that states, you have to wear a badge.


----------



## Baldy

IMO say a BG has the upper hand and hates LEO's. He opens your wallet and see's a badge. In most large citys that will get you shot or killed. These drug dealers and BG's don't take time to read. All there thinking about is covering their bad deeds and getting out of there. Remember LEO's are their #1 enemy.


----------



## Bob Wright

Here in Tennessee the badges are not illegal, and possession of a badge is not "impersonating an officer of the law" in itself. Private security firms and couriers transporting cash all are issued badges, many of which look like law enforcement badges.

But, as is pointed out, why have one?

Bob Wright


----------



## Guest

A guy was talking to me about this issue, he said: they (the state) should issue “Concealed Handgun License” badges. To make a long story short. I said: Instead of going through all that trouble of badges. Why not issue (from states) shirts, jackets that display “(name of state) Concealed Handgun License Owner” with a logo on it. They can make additional funds for that state, as well. Badges never wear out, unlike clothing.

.In big letters with a logo on the back of it, and letters with a logo on the front, left side of it. So this way the police will say: “ Oh! This guys O.K.


----------



## Baldy

Why not put a target on your back in hunter orange. Not all ccp holders are good guys..


----------



## Charlie

Hmmmm..........having a "concealed carry license" and displaying a "revealed concealed carry license badge"??? Kinda' defeats the purpose doesn't it. :smt083 :smt083 :smt083


----------



## Todd

No way you'd catch me owning one of those things, let alone flashing it to people.


----------



## Mike Barham

Well, I'll go slightly against the grain here and say that I can see a limited utility to the CCW badges.

If you get in a shooting, or the more likely scenario of holding a bad guy at gunpoint, the cops are going to show up. You standing there holding a pistol while another guy is bleeding to death on the ground or pleading for his life may be a confusing situation the responding officers. It will be very tense for everyone involved. In this case, it might not hurt to have a badge visible. This way the cops might be more likely to see you as a friend rather than a scumbag who just murdered a guy.

However, I do not think this limited utility outweighs all the negatives that have already been pointed out by the others. A better solution to appear non-threatening to responding cops, after a shooting, is to holster your pistol while you wait for them to get there. Keep your hand on your holstered pistol, though, since you don't know if the guy you shot is truly down for the count.

Gunpoint is more difficult. Unless you have some very compelling reason to hold someone at gunpoint, though, just let them go and give the police a detailed report.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shipwreck

Go buy an orange reflective vest instead, and get CCW Holder printed on the back


----------



## scooter

Shipwreck said:


> Go buy an orange reflective vest instead, and get CCW Holder printed on the back


dont forget the ten ring in the heart area too..........


----------



## michael t

I just whip out my SFPD Dirty Harry badge as I stand their with my 44 mag in hand.


----------



## scooter

I would holster as the PD arrives and get on the ground when they tell me to.


----------



## Thor

j.d. said:


> A guy was talking to me about this issue, he said: they (the state) should issue "Concealed Handgun License" badges. To make a long story short. I said: Instead of going through all that trouble of badges. Why not issue (from states) shirts, jackets that display "(name of state) Concealed Handgun License Owner" with a logo on it. They can make additional funds for that state, as well. Badges never wear out, unlike clothing.
> 
> .In big letters with a logo on the back of it, and letters with a logo on the front, left side of it. So this way the police will say: " Oh! This guys O.K.


Then what happens when the bad guys start getting them, reproducing them and wearing them?? Badges, jackets, any other highly visible form of ID just smacks of trouble. My card is good enough for me.


----------



## Buckeye

Walk softly...show nothing...feel confident in yourself... A CCW gives you the right to get it done ITSHTF...you should be extra reserved in you action...extra careful about getting into fights...it's a privelige of last resort...you should be extra tolerant for having it, but decisive if you need it :smt023

Practice like you're scared...because you will be.


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, U should never put yourself in a place that U would not be if U didn't have the gun...


----------



## Ala Dan

*CCW Badges*

Greeting's All-

Don't be fooled into thinking that a CCW badge is an
acceptable form of ID too a law enforcement officer.
Even a real police badge has to be accompanied by
the issuing agency's picture ID "comission card" for
all sworn officers. If they don't have both on their
person at all times, the part they do have simply
becomes a novelty; and MAY NOT be honored at
all during any real encounters with bonafided law
enforcement personnel.


----------



## Guest

Thor said:


> Then what happens when the bad guys start getting them, reproducing them and wearing them?? Badges, jackets, any other highly visible form of ID just smacks of trouble. My card is good enough for me.


That post...That I had posted was tongue in cheek humor. I know I should have used

Yes.....I feel my card, license is good enough.


----------



## BerettaMan

+2 for Woo!! My number one rule is NEVER ADVERTISE!! There is nothing like the element of surprise!!


----------



## Shipwreck

Oh, we need a t-shirt for sale here at the forum..

"CCW Holder" on the front in big white letters. And on the back, it can say...

"And, I'm off my meds..."

:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Charlie

Guess we don't have to take a vote...huh? :smt082


----------

